# What's the best tool to cut the tails off wireties



## TP71 (Nov 10, 2012)

What tool is everyone using to get a nice clean and smooth cut when they cut the wiretie tails off.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Don't cut, twist with your linemans.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Exactly right. Twisting `em off will leave a smooth edge, with no sharp points. Just grab the tail tight as close as you can next to the tie, and start twisting in the same direction until it breaks off.

Anything else and you have a sharp barb or 2 waiting to cut your hand up when you encounter it later ....


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

I use a pair of Klein flush cut ***** made specifically for cable ties. They look very similar to these...














Usually though, I use regular *****, cut as close as possible to the head. After cutting off the tail, spin the cable tie on the wire so the head is out of harms way.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

TP71 said:


> What tool is everyone using to get a nice clean and smooth cut when they cut the wiretie tails off.


I'll either twist them off with linemine pliers ( depends where it is and who I'm working for ) , or cut them as flush as possible with ***** and spin them so the barb left behind cant come back to bite someone later . Ty wrap guns work nice too , but never saw a need for one .


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Don't cut, twist with your linemans.


...also, Hack's way you don't leave a sharp edge on the tie rap for someone to cut their hand on


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I use my dikes and cut it at an angle leaving 1/2" or so.. I also place the tail were it can't be seen and try to arrange them like a pair of Chinese hand cuffs and leave a band-aid insight & just out of reach.. 

Other then on those days were I'm a butt head, I twist and sometimes tap down the bitter end. I do have a small flush cut pair of pliers, but I don't carry it very often, I seem to always forget them at home.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## vinister (Apr 11, 2012)

Flush cutters. Snap-on has lots of sizes, angles, etc.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Use ***** and drag the cutter over so it cuts it flush. You would get left behind twisting them off here in NZ.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

chewy said:


> Use ***** and drag the cutter over so it cuts it flush. You would get left behind twisting them off here in NZ.


Yeah if it's cutting several hundred thick cable ties a day dikes is the way to go. Twisting or using a cable-tie cutter is a good idea inside of equipment though where people aren't expected to be wearing gloves.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I give one twist with my linemans and then snap my wrist and it comes right off. 

Limp-wristed fellows need not apply. 


People who use normal ***** should be shot in the head just like CE/CW's and people who don't twist the strands of SE cable.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

From what I have seen.. the "tool" used to cut off the tail is the EZ part...

Cutting it flush so there are no jagged edges stick out seems to be the hard part..

The guys who cut the tail on a 45 and leave a 1/8" sticking out should be banned from using them..


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

chewy said:


> Use ***** and drag the cutter over so it cuts it flush. You would get left behind twisting them off here in NZ.


Exactly. Put one jaw of the ***** against the square latch, put the other jaw against the tail you want to cut. 

When you squeeze them it closes the jaws down and forward and cuts the tail perfectly flush.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

We only use the proper tools. Nothing worse than getting cut up on ties that weren't cut off properly, in a control panel, MCC, lighting panel or in cable trays. These Panduit tools pull the tie and cut it off without any sharp edges. My guys aren't allowed to use anything else; I'd rather they leave the tails on than use another method. We average 3 to 4 thousand ties a month.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

What's the model of those tools? Does it just trim a regular cable tie or do you use those spools?


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

If you're going through a pallet of 3/8" Ty-Raps (with the oval heads) every week or so pulling wire on cable trays dikes are the way to go. Inside of equipment I agree they should be de-"thorned". But as the thickness and quality of wireties increases so does the time and effort it takes to twist them off.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

vinister said:


> Flush cutters. Snap-on has lots of sizes, angles, etc.


Yeah get a quality brand like Snapon, Knipex, Klein. 

Stay away from the cheapy Xcelite ones from HD or chepies from electronics places, I've plain worn pairs of those out in no time.


----------



## Tessler (Dec 20, 2012)

SteveBayshore said:


> We only use the proper tools. Nothing worse than getting cut up on ties that weren't cut off properly, in a control panel, MCC, lighting panel or in cable trays. These Panduit tools pull the tie and cut it off without any sharp edges. My guys aren't allowed to use anything else; I'd rather they leave the tails on than use another method. We average 3 to 4 thousand ties a month.


Real men don't bleed.


----------



## kinglew (Mar 16, 2008)

*tie wraps*

tywrap tool or post 8 .work the best


----------



## Nuzzie (Jan 11, 2012)

i carry a small cheap pair of midget sidecutters that I shaved one side of the cutters down with the linisher. works great


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

HackWork said:


> Don't cut, twist with your linemans.


Like he said twist them off,no sharp edges will be left.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

uconduit said:


> If you're going through a pallet of 3/8" Ty-Raps (with the oval heads) every week or so pulling wire on cable trays dikes are the way to go. Inside of equipment I agree they should be de-"thorned". But as the thickness and quality of wireties increases so does the time and effort it takes to twist them off.


What are you working on there.?


----------



## kinglew (Mar 16, 2008)

*tywrap*

tywrap gun is faster


----------



## fortion (Jul 29, 2013)

***** usually do the best job....and like they all said dont cut,twist....


----------



## TP71 (Nov 10, 2012)

Jlarson said:


>


What brand are are these?


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

Edrick said:


> What's the model of those tools? Does it just trim a regular cable tie or do you use those spools?


Large one is Panduit "GS4H", small one is Panduit "GS2B". We use standard cable ties. Mostly the 1/4" and the 3/8" sizes, no spools.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

95% of our projects are cable tray jobs. Sorry, never really took pictures of the projects. We use enough tray that I am forced to keep a bit of tray and fittings in stock. The trays are 24' long with extra heavy rails so we can support them at 24' (+-) intervals. It usually takes Cope a few weeks to get in the special material for the side rails that we require. I'll have to start taking some pics of the old projects when we go back. 

Dikes or linesmans take almost twice as long as using the tie tools. Try cutting 2000 3/8" ties in an afternoon at 15 to 100' above the ground. We also don't let any of the cut-off tails fall. Might go into some piece of process machinery.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I put zip guns in the same category as roto splits, some guys love them, some guys don't. As long as the ends get cut flush I don't care how you get there.




TP71 said:


> What brand are are these?


Knipex, 78 03 125 if I remember the part number right.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

i just use *****. **** your girly hands...


----------



## TP71 (Nov 10, 2012)

Jlarson said:


> I put zip guns in the same category as roto splits, some guys love them, some guys don't. As long as the ends get cut flush I don't care how you get there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

SteveBayshore said:


> 95% of our projects are cable tray jobs. Sorry, never really took pictures of the projects. We use enough tray that I am forced to keep a bit of tray and fittings in stock. The trays are 24' long with extra heavy rails so we can support them at 24' (+-) intervals. It usually takes Cope a few weeks to get in the special material for the side rails that we require. I'll have to start taking some pics of the old projects when we go back.
> 
> Dikes or linesmans take almost twice as long as using the tie tools. Try cutting 2000 3/8" ties in an afternoon at 15 to 100' above the ground. We also don't let any of the cut-off tails fall. Might go into some piece of process machinery.


We use similar ladder tray here, is yours aluminum? We use cable tie guns for the stainless steel cable ties. Otherwise its ***** and training to get them flush for plastic ties.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

All aluminum, about $375 for a 24' length.


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

Just stitch the wires down with waxed cord and you don't have to worry about those nasty, sharp edges.

Oops, I forgot that method mostly went away when people got laz... I mean productive.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

ohmontherange said:


> Just stitch the wires down with waxed cord and you don't have to worry about those nasty, sharp edges.
> 
> Oops, I forgot that method mostly went away when people got laz... I mean productive.


A lost art. Besides, you can't bundle like the old days. This new fangle with will burst into flames.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Stop cutting them off and they won't be sharp. Plus you won't have to pick up all the pieces. :thumbsup:


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

You can cut them flush with a conventional pair of side cutters, or even pliers. You need to cut across the width of the tie, with the bottom blade of your cutters slightly down onto the head of the tie itself. No need to waste money os a 'specialised' tool just to cut cable tie ends off.


----------

